# Family home and foreign property in divorce



## willman1 (9 Jul 2009)

Hello, I am seeking advice on divorce and property. I understand that the "family home" should be split between the spouses when divorce comes about.
If I decide to purchase or get a mortgage on a foreign property in my name only before the divorce, will the other spouse be entitled to any part of this property. This will not be the family home it is soley being purchased by me for me. Any info would be greatly accepted. Thanks Guys.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jul 2009)

I don't think there is any simple answer to these things. YOu'll need to consult your lawyer in the context of an overall agreement with your ex. I'd guess that all your assets (whether cash in the bank or a foreign property) are up on the table for agreement.


----------



## csirl (10 Jul 2009)

Agree with complainer - you need to consult your lawyer.

Generally speaking, the family home is not split between the spouses - usually whoever has custody of the children is entitled to live in it. Though no hard and fast rules.


----------



## froggy (24 Jul 2009)

as far as i know she would be entitled to share of it if divorce has not been finalised and/or she has not signed a disclaimer type document.


----------



## z109 (24 Jul 2009)

Where is the money coming from to fund this foreign property?


----------



## Mick31 (25 Sep 2009)

Don't forget it's a matter of jurisdiction too.  Irish court may not have a jurisdiction to rule re ownership of a property in another state.


----------

